# toro: PRIMEMD04 and 4.2.2



## mathcolo (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm preparing to update my phone to 4.3 one of these days. I'm currently using PRIMELC03 and CM 10.1, but can I update my bootloader to PRIMEMD04 without flashing a 4.3 zip and not cause problems? (I'm doing it all piece by piece, hopefully slowly enough as a method of patience for official CM 10.2 nightlies) THANK YOU ALL!!


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

I updated my bootloader, radios and flashed jellybro's cm 10.2 nightly .. it booted up nicely ya know? I then rebooted my phone and ever since then its been stuck @ the google logo ... tried factory reset, new rom .. everything...nothing works so yeah now i have to flash the stock image


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

I flashed the new boot loader on 4.2 and all worked fine. Be aware that the newest boot loader is slower than the 4.2 version.

I'm on 4.3 now without a hitch. Highly recommend mwalt's rom, but Baldwin guy's is great but needs some little work.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

klobkelosh said:


> I flashed the new boot loader on 4.2 and all worked fine. Be aware that the newest boot loader is slower than the 4.2 version.
> 
> I'm on 4.3 now without a hitch. Highly recommend mwalt's rom, but Baldwin guy's is great but needs some little work.


Just curious how did you determine one bootloader is slower than another? Not that it matters but I'm still on the 4.2 bootloader and my Gnex is running mROM v4.0 (4.3) just fine.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Bootloader does nothing more than load up the recovery and kernel partitions and initialize some basic hardware[1]. It's totally decoupled from the rest of the device and has never been required to be updated to use a newer version of Android on a Nexus device (other devices it may control more than just that like some HTC ones). Also, updating it has never made boot times faster, despite the myth that went around. Slow boot times were previously due to extra checks that were being done when the partitions were being mounted after the kernel was loaded and later resolved (that happens after the bootloader hands off control to the kernel).

Tecnically it does a bit more than load the partitions, it also loads up the lock screen image/google logo and the android image in fastboot too (those images are also embedded in the bootloader partition and I made a script a while ago to pull them out), but those are kind of aside of the point, haha. Just random info acquired when I was decompiling the bootloader a while ago.

Bootloader is like a PC bios. Generally not something you want to update unless one already knows there's a serious problem it resolves.

[1] https://www.codeauro...roid-bootloader


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

dnyor93 said:


> I updated my bootloader, radios and flashed jellybro's cm 10.2 nightly ..


Updated Radios? What ones did you grab? Haven't seen updated radios for 4.3


----------



## mathcolo (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for the responses. I think I'll save PRIMEMD04 for another day, then, since clearly we have come to the conclusion that bootloaders have almost no effect on /system (thanks yarly) 

Also, PappaFloyd, I don't think there are new toro radios for 4.3....


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

PappaFloyd said:


> Updated Radios? What ones did you grab? Haven't seen updated radios for 4.3


http://bit.ly/15d27p4 -- not sure if they're the new 4.3, but they're the latest so if they're 4.2 i re-flashed then


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

masully84 said:


> Just curious how did you determine one bootloader is slower than another? Not that it matters but I'm still on the 4.2 bootloader and my Gnex is running mROM v4.0 (4.3) just fine.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


It's visibly slower. On reboot, full second pause until Google splash, then black screen for a full 2 seconds before bootani or recovery launch. Overall boot may be the same, but seems visually sluggish


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

klobkelosh said:


> It's visibly slower. On reboot, full second pause until Google splash, then black screen for a full 2 seconds before bootani or recovery launch. Overall boot may be the same, but seems visually sluggish


Placebo

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

masully84 said:


> Placebo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


Um no


----------



## parkson (Jan 3, 2012)

Have to agree, new bootloader also feels slower to me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

